# Solved: How do I unistall Ubuntu??



## niceOne (May 22, 2005)

I have installed UBUNTU in my PC but now I need to unistall it as I'm using WIndows all the time anyway. Can anybody help? I don't know a lot about this OS so if you can you'll have to tell me what to do step by step.
Thanks.


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

First you'd have to get rid of GRUB. I won't explain how cause at the moment I can't remember the command, and my personal favorite way would require a KNOPPIX CD and a few moments so I can find where I put the command lol!!

Then, once you remove Ubuntu, and if you have partition magic just format the thing and give the free space back to windows.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Boot from a MS-DOS floppy, and at the command prompt type: FDISK /MBR

Grub is gone.


----------



## niceOne (May 22, 2005)

Thank you but can you start again. I don't understand. Sorry.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Start from where? Go to AllBootDisks or BootDisk, download a boot disk image creation file. Execute the file with a blank floppy in your drive, and it'll create an MS-DOS boot floppy. Boot the floppy, when it gets to the command prompt, type:

FDISK /MBR

This will remove GRUB from the MBR.


----------



## niceOne (May 22, 2005)

ok thanks a lot x


----------

